# Life size turkey mounts



## Fire Dawg 20 (Jan 5, 2009)

how much do you or would you pay if you had one mounted? Just wondering what the rates are.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 5, 2009)

Fire Dawg 20 said:


> how much do you or would you pay if you had one mounted? Just wondering what the rates are.



When you decide to get one mounted, let me know and I will get it to the best turkey taxidermist around.  I don't know his rate but it is worth twice what you pay when you see the quality


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

I payed about 350 years ago and it was not a good mount either.


----------



## typarker69 (Jan 5, 2009)

The guy that did my deer this year charges 600.00. but they look outstanding. His best work is with ducks and turkeys. Castels in Monroe Co.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 5, 2009)

Six hundred dollars and up is the going rate.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 5, 2009)

typarker69 said:


> The guy that did my deer this year charges 600.00. but they look outstanding. His best work is with ducks and turkeys. Castels in Monroe Co.



Castel is good.


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

I got one done for 450 last year and it looks great!!  Now I think the guy went to 500--which is still a great price.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 5, 2009)

Last I had was around 450 I believe, but that was a few years back.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 5, 2009)

$500 at least, but most are $600 and up.

Be careful as it is like the old saying that you get what you pay for.  A lot of people mount animals.  But some people's work looks "alive" when other people's work just looks dead.


----------



## ryano (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynn Ward at Wards Taxidermy in Blue Ridge done mine for 400 bucks and I will put it against any 600.00 + mount there is of the same pose.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a definite bargain for sure.  pics please


----------



## Nitro (Jan 5, 2009)

ryano said:


> Lynn Ward at Wards Taxidermy in Blue Ridge done mine for 400 bucks and I will put it against any 600.00 + mount there is of the same pose.



Wow! I have seen the photos and that is indeed a good job on your bird. 

Post his contact info or PM it to me. I plan to have a couple more mounted this year. I want to have a Turkey room..as in a room full of Turkeys.. My Gould's will be the crowning bird in the collection.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 5, 2009)

ryano said:


> Lynn Ward at Wards Taxidermy in Blue Ridge done mine for 400 bucks and I will put it against any 600.00 + mount there is of the same pose.



Lets see some pics Ryan


----------



## ryano (Jan 5, 2009)

guys I am not saying he is the best by any means but for the price, lets just say I am VERY pleased with the results. He had it about 6 months I guess.   Not sure if he has went up in price since but if he did it isn't much I wouldn't think.

he has been around these parts for years and years.....VERY nice guy! 

Lynn Ward's Taxidermy
(706) 632-7317
630 Windy Ridge Rd
Blue Ridge, GA

this is the only pics I can find right now.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 5, 2009)

Great mount!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Jan 5, 2009)

Ryano,

That's a beautiful mount.

Robert


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good bud.  You know I just wanted to see your turkey again


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine was mounted by Shane Smith.

http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/


----------



## jonboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Another vote for Rodney Casteel... Here's a Rio he did for me.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2009)

ryano said:


> I will put it against any 600.00 + mount there is of the same pose.




He did you good job for the money but you can definitely see some differences.

One being the head.....look at your head compared to foremans, big difference, the difference between using a real head and fake ceramic head.


I'm sorry but I don't think it will hold up against any 600+ mount there is, foremans pic clearly shows that, but hey don't take my word for it, enter it one of the GTA contests held around Ga and see what the judges say.......


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2009)

FWIW, most of the upper tier Turkey Taxidermists get their heads from the same source- Cally Morris. 

Rodney and Shane both use his freeze dried heads and then paint them the way they like. 

There are subtle, but noticeable differences in quality.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats an awesome mount, My favorite pose.



01Foreman400 said:


> Mine was mounted by Shane Smith.
> 
> http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll have to agree with 01Foreman and Gadget.  IMO, there is a huge difference in mounts.  The last bird that I had bird that I had mounted was $680 and I think he's up to about $750 now.

Shane Smith is in an elite group of taxidermists if you ask me.  Competition quality with each mount.

Here is a close up of my head.










Here is my buddy's Osceola from last year that Shane mounted.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 6, 2009)

There is the reason Shane got the honor of mounting my Gould's... can't wait to get him home..


----------



## spurcollector (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is on I had done back in 2006 by Scott Hodges in Byron. It was $550, not sure what he charges now. Not being biased but i took him two photos of what I wanted, one pose and one head color, and he matched them perfectly. I was more than impressed.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 6, 2009)

Man that walkin pose looks like hes just gonna walk right off the palque!


----------



## miller (Jan 7, 2009)

spurcollector said:


> Not being biased but i took him two photos of what I wanted, one pose and one head color, and he matched them perfectly. I was more than impressed.




That paint job is awesome!


----------



## joejack (Jan 7, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Man that walkin pose looks like hes just gonna walk right off the palque!



Very realistic. He did a super job on your bird.


----------



## gobblergitter (Jan 7, 2009)

Tim Knight from Dublin is just as good as any I've seen here. He's done two for me and many more for folks around here and haven't seen a bad one yet. If I could figure out how to post pics, I would show you.


----------



## ssm (Jan 7, 2009)

Shane Smith mounted a Merriam that I killed in 2006 for me.  It took 1 year to the day, from when the turkey left on the UPS truck to when I got it back.

I was blown away when I got it back and took it out of the shipping crate.   He will mount any other turkeys that I have done.

Sadler McGraw


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Thats an awesome mount, My favorite pose.





yeah I agree.....Awesome mount!!   


I've printed these pics and gave em to my taxidermist, hoping he can come close to reproducing foremans mount with a Eastern he has of mine, he does good work but not "Shane Good", and he readily admits it. Wanted to take mine to Shane but Richard is a friend of mine so I gave him the job.

Shane Smith is one of, if not THE best in the world when it comes to mounting birds!!


----------



## ryano (Jan 7, 2009)

Gadget said:


> He did you good job for the money but you can definitely see some differences.
> 
> One being the head.....look at your head compared to foremans, big difference, the difference between using a real head and fake ceramic head.
> 
> ...



You obviously know more than me because I didnt know ceramic "fake" heads had hairs on them.  In fact now that the "be all know all" of turkey mounts has spoken maybe I should call Mr Ward back and ask for extra cash he charged me for the freeze dried head back since he put a fake ceramic head on my bird  

Since you are being so freely giving with your critiquing, would you mind "clearly showing" me the other "big differences" that would help me justify spending that extra 300.00 or more if I ever decide to get another done?

It might not stack up against ANY 600.00 + bird there is but certainly SOME or even MOST....I will be sure to be more careful with my wording next time.   I never once claimed it as a competition mount.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 7, 2009)

A competition mount cannot compare to real life like mount. Two different animals and requirements. A competition mount is a work of art.


----------



## ryano (Jan 7, 2009)

spurcollector said:


> Here is on I had done back in 2006 by Scott Hodges in Byron. It was $550, not sure what he charges now. Not being biased but i took him two photos of what I wanted, one pose and one head color, and he matched them perfectly. I was more than impressed.



that is by far and hands down the best and most realistic looking head in this whole thread. LOVE all the colors in it.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 8, 2009)

ryano said:


> Lynn Ward at Wards Taxidermy in Blue Ridge done mine for 400 bucks and I will put it against any 600.00 + mount there is of the same pose.
> 
> 
> Since you are being so freely giving with your critiquing, would you mind "clearly showing" me the other "big differences" that would help me justify spending that extra 300.00 or more if I ever decide to get another done?




What do you expect when you make a statement like that...... 


Because your head is sprayed down with a high gloss clear coat it looks like a plastic or ceramic head; it's also skinny and short, like a plastic. Your tail is fully fanned out and flat, like a bird in full strut, but your bird is not in strut and the feathers on the back are laid down flat which exaggerates it even more, look at the other birds in this thread and you can see the difference. Also the secondary wing feathers are closed up to a point over the primary wing feathers, the way the wings are opened the secondaries should be fanned out a little, again, look at the others in this thread; because of the odd feather arrangements it makes the pose look a little un-natural.......but it looks like the feathers were set nicely, they're smooth and have a nice even flow, just arranged a little oddly.

 I'm not a taxidermist nor did I claim to be an expert, but thank you for thinking that I am.............. but I have friends that are, and I've seen and worked on enough mounts to recognize quality work when I see it. 

I think you got a good job for the money but like I said earlier, it won't stack up against any 600.00+ mount.......IMO Not trying to bash your bird just being honest, I never woulda said a word but you wanted to compare it to any 600.00+ mount there is.


Good luck this season and I hope you can add another nice Tom to your trophy room.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 11, 2009)

Great mount ryan. one of the best i've ever seen posted on here 
i've killed a bunch of 'em but haven't mounted any. if i ever do i will use your taxidermist bub.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 11, 2009)

spurcollector said:


> Here is on I had done back in 2006 by Scott Hodges in Byron. It was $550, not sure what he charges now. Not being biased but i took him two photos of what I wanted, one pose and one head color, and he matched them perfectly. I was more than impressed.



All the birds posted in this thread look great, but I REALLY like the head on this bird!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice mounts!


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 11, 2009)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine cost me $550, from wendell hood @ northrunner. I have not got them back yet but will post pictures when i do.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 13, 2009)

i like the Primos "B-Mobile" myself...it brings 'em right in 

great mount ryano


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryano, I think your bird looks great. For the money I would save that $200.00 any day.


----------

